# раскладка клавиатуры под Xorg

## AkhIL

Установил систему, все почти хорошо!

Самая большая проблема на данный момент это то, что раскладка знаков припинания на русской клавиатуре не соответствует маркеровкам на кнопках.

к примеру там где должны быть знаки (.) и (,), появляются (/) и (?).

Если стучать по цифрам с нажатым шифтом,  то получается:

цифры: `1234567890-=\

есть:     Ё!"#*:,.;()_+|

надо:    Ё!"#;% :Confused: *()_+|

Самое интересное что в консоли все работает как надо!

вот код из xorg.conf

    Identifier	"Keyboard1"

    Driver	"keyboard"

    Option	"XkbModel"	"pc105"

    Option "XkbRules"	"xorg"

    Option "XkbLayout"	"us,ru"

    Option "XkbOptions"	"grp:shift_toggle"

По более другим проблемам обращусь в более другой раз.

ЗЫЖ Встречайте еще ондного Генту зависимого юзера  :Wink: 

----------

## kaktyc

Добро пожаловать!  :Wink: 

Просто добавь вот это:

```
Option "XkbVariant" ",winkeys"
```

Запятая - это не очепятка, так и должно быть.

----------

## ManJak

Так тоже можно:

```

     Option          "XkbLayout"     "us,ru(winkeys)"

```

----------

## AkhIL

Thanks!

$ vi xorg.conf....

----------

## anonymouss

У меня такая же проблема, но добавление этих строк не помогло, такая же "беда" и с переключением раскладок клавиатуры.

 *Quote:*   

> Section "InputDevice"
> 
>        Identifier  "Keyboard1"
> 
>        Driver      "keyboard"
> ...

 

xorg-6.8.2-r2, KDE-3.4.1. Подскажите как разрешить эти проблемы

----------

## _Sir_

 *anonymouss wrote:*   

> У меня такая же проблема, но добавление этих строк не помогло, такая же "беда" и с переключением раскладок клавиатуры.
> 
> ```
> Section "InputDevice"
> 
> ...

 Ну а комментарий-то кто в работающую строку будет превращать? *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> 
>        Option      "XkbOptions" "grp:alt_shift_toggle,grp_led:scroll"
> ...

 

попробуй лучше только один вариант расположения клавиш (раскладки клавиатуры) 

указать или в XkbLayout или в XkbVariant 

И строка Driver у меня выглядит так:

```
    Driver    "kbd"
```

Я бы еще не поленившись, все-таки пересчитал число клавиш на твоей клаве,

что-то слабо верится, что она у тебя pc101 *Quote:*   

> xorg-6.8.2-r2, KDE-3.4.1. Подскажите как разрешить эти проблемы

 Говорят, в KDE-3.4.2 пофиксили многие "досадые ошибки"

но сам еще на домашней машинке не переполз, т.к. жду починки дельтапа

----------

## _Sir_

 *AkhIL wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Самое интересное что в консоли все работает как надо!

 Консоль и Иксы локализуются разными путями с применением разных механизмов. Так сложилось исторически. *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> ЗЫЖ Встречайте еще ондного Генту зависимого юзера 

 

Зато какой ка-а-айййфффф! Пока не поставишь -- не почувствуешь  :Very Happy: 

----------

## anonymouss

_Sir_,

 *Quote:*   

> Ну а комментарий-то кто в работающую строку будет превращать?

 

Т.к. было предложено 2 варианта решения проблемы, я оба и проверил...чтобы не удалять строку, я ее просто закомментировал.

Строки Driver "keyboard" и Option "XkbModel"  "pc101" подправил  :Smile:   , но результатов это не дало, к тому же по непонятной причине не работает переключение раскладки клавиатуры, хотя соответствующая строка присутствует в конфигурационном файле.

----------

## anonymouss

Так...проверил теперь в fluxbox'е, тамм всё нормально работает. Это такой глюк KDE  или его (KDE) как-то все-таки можно настроить?

----------

## _Sir_

 *anonymouss wrote:*   

> Так...проверил теперь в fluxbox'е, тамм всё нормально работает. Это такой глюк KDE  или его (KDE) как-то все-таки можно настроить?

 в центре управления кде в раскладках клавиатуры оставь только русскую. 

идиотизм, но работает. Причем с латинскими буквами все будет нормально  :Smile: 

----------

## _Sir_

 *anonymouss wrote:*   

> Т.к. было предложено 2 варианта решения проблемы, я оба и проверил...чтобы не удалять строку, я ее просто закомментировал.

 Строка Option      "XkbLayout" "аргументы" как бы обязательна. Вариантс -- опциональна

----------

## anonymouss

Всё, решил проблему, спасибо. В центре управления KDE английский язык я не удалял, просто "первоочередным" поставил русский (если ставить английский, то почему-то переключаться раскладка не хочет  :Confused:  ) и там же в настройках русского языка нужно было выбрать winkeys, чего я раньше не заметил  :Smile: 

----------

## _Sir_

А теперь поменяй локаль на английскую -- будет переключаться?

----------

## anonymouss

Да, поменял локаль, переключается.

----------

